
Transactions: myths, surprises and opportunities [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZjhNTM8XU8
======
jzelinskie
This talk is super relevant to anybody writing a traditional monolithic web
app. Eventually bugs creep in and you learn that your initial assumptions
about transactions are basically all wrong. I really enjoyed that the talk
extended to micro-services -- it gave a lot of insight into what you take for
granted in your monolithic architecture when you start breaking things down.

One tiny improvement I think could benefit the talk would be if the speaker
commented about the usage of "SELECT FOR UPDATE" and maybe gap-locking.

